# Hunting Tack



## TwoStroke (11 January 2013)

I tried to do a search on this, but it brought up every thread under the sun!

As it looks like I have a horse who's main job in future will be hunting, it makes sense to buy his tack with that in mind. Which type of saddle is best suited to hunting? I guess something forward cut for fast work and jumping, but many jump saddles are uncomfortable for long rides, so thought maybe a forward cut GP? Also, is havanna or black more traditional?

Ta.


----------



## RunToEarth (11 January 2013)

I have an Ideal event, slightly more forward cut but still very comfortable, to be honest a lot of people hunt happily in a GP. I did have a SC close contact, lovely to hunt in, dilemma was where to put saddle flask! 

I'm sure as long as it is smart and subtly coloured either would look nice, ours is all black but I think traditionally black was for driving, brown for riding.


----------



## EllieandGeorge (11 January 2013)

Jeffries falcon hawk event are great saddles - very comfy and forward cut. Also like farrington events, but priority would be that whatever saddle you get make sure it is well fitting as they will be wearing it for a long day of fast galloping and jumping.


----------



## JenHunt (11 January 2013)

i would say it depends on you and the horse.

I hunt in a wow XC saddle, but that's because it was one on the few saddles I could get to fit him, and that I found comfortable. But OH hunts in a stubben siegfried (sp?) which is a jumping saddle.

Most people I hunt with use an event saddle.


----------



## jess_asterix (11 January 2013)

I hunt cob in a Harry Dabbs slightly forward cut GP and Nugget in a Stubben Roxane de luxe, my bum knows about it after a day in that!!


----------



## sbloom (11 January 2013)

Some hunt people do ride in regular jump or XC saddles but for a long day's hunting but they can be unsupportive, plus don't always have enough padding for hours of carrying a rider for the horse.

A forward cut GP saddle like Stubben's VSS saddles, and we just brought out a "GPJ" that fits this bracket, tend to be very popular.  Moderately deep, or deep, seats with decent blocks on a forward cut flap


----------



## TwoStroke (12 January 2013)

Thanks for the advice, that's very helpful . Now for the tedious part - actually finding something that fits!


----------



## CrazyMare (12 January 2013)

I use a Barnsby Milton, a jump saddle with more of an event leaning - very flat, with very little in the way of blocks. I use a Prolite half pad under it.

I do need to get some D's put on it htough, it only has 2 at the front for my breastplate.


----------



## L&M (12 January 2013)

Another vote for the Falcon Hawk event, used to hunt my old horse in one and was a very secure and comfortable saddle...

For my current hunter I have an Ideal event as unfortunately the Jeffries one didn't fit him too.

I also keep a bridle just for hunting, and an every day one for general excercise.


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (13 January 2013)

Stubben is the only tack i like to use as its so hard wearing..Dex's tack was submerged in a river  and still looks fantastic- i doubt many other brands would have survived


----------



## Springy (13 January 2013)

We have a gfs pro event on hunter and a bates caprilli for the cob (she hasnt been out yet)


Personal pref really


----------



## newalclover (13 January 2013)

no way would have a saddle specifically for hunting haven't done it enough for a start!  but my whittaker saddle which is a close contact jump saddle is really comfy


----------



## liaison (17 January 2013)

i've been riding in this and loving it:
http://tattiniriding.co.uk/item/344




TwoStroke said:



			I tried to do a search on this, but it brought up every thread under the sun!

As it looks like I have a horse who's main job in future will be hunting, it makes sense to buy his tack with that in mind. Which type of saddle is best suited to hunting? I guess something forward cut for fast work and jumping, but many jump saddles are uncomfortable for long rides, so thought maybe a forward cut GP? Also, is havanna or black more traditional?

Ta.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## 056775 (17 January 2013)

EllieandGeorge said:



			Jeffries falcon hawk event are great saddles - very comfy and forward cut. Also like farrington events, but priority would be that whatever saddle you get make sure it is well fitting as they will be wearing it for a long day of fast galloping and jumping.
		
Click to expand...

Second the Hawk event


----------



## spotty_pony (21 January 2013)

I used to have a Jeffries Hawk Event Saddle which I loved but sadly it no longer fits my boy so nowadays I hunt in a jumping saddle (an Exselle Integra) which I absolutely love - it has lovely big knee rolls which really help me to keep my position over a fence!


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (22 January 2013)

A 35+ year old leather 'Eclipse' jump saddle.

Extremely comfortable, but probably a bit hard to find another....


----------



## Swirlymurphy (22 January 2013)

One of ours hunts in a Thorowgood T8 GP saddle - unbelievably comfortable according to Teen 2 who is regularly out all day long and has a bony backside!  The other one has a Harry Dabbs which is fine for my rather more ample backside.


----------



## TwoStroke (22 January 2013)

So definitely not a dressage saddle, then .

I'm almost looking forward to next winter, now! Almost... the snow is putting a dampener on things.


----------



## chestnut cob (22 January 2013)

I've got a Jeffries Elite semi-close contact jumping saddle.  Not my favourite ever saddle to jump in (I'd prefer bigger blocks/rolls) but it fits the horse and he loves it.  I think it's nice enough but not really as secure as I'd like, though I can ride in it all day.

FWIW I've been cubbing in an Ideal Jessica DR saddle!


----------

